#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Thai Visa for Lao girl friend

## Nip

I would be obliged if somebody could advise me on the best way of obtaining a  Thai Visa for my Lao girl friend (23)... I live in Phuket. Have done for 10 years and have sufficient funds and property investments etc to guarantee her.  I am also aware of certain legal restrictions with regards to us lesser mortals getting involved with women from Lao. God between me an all harm but the girls father is an x police chief and her mother still plods the beat in LP .... But they have no objections indeed they are in full support to her migrating south... My terms of reference on this matter are zero... She holds a Lao passport which I believe entitles her to just 30 days. I would like her to have a minimum of a 6 month visa but a 12 month visa would obviously be a better option. Not sure if I should go for a tourist visa (variation of) or a work visa but more importantly I really have no idea what is the best option and manner in which to approach the matter... Any advice would be warmly welcomed..  :kma:

----------


## dirtydog

Maybe best to contact the Laos embassy in Bangkok, they will know what a Lao Person needs to stay in Thailand, here is their *web site*.

----------


## buriramboy

Might even be better to contact the Thai embassy in Vientianne, seeing as they are the ones who will be dealing with her application.

----------


## Nip

Thanks guys for taking the time to reply... Will certainly do as you suggest. Was hoping to connect with somebody else who had been down the same route before and gain from their experience. I shall forge ahead onwards and then upwards... Cheers

----------


## dirtydog

> contact the Thai embassy in Vientianne,


Do you honestly believe that they would reply to any inquiry at all? Did they reply to your Multi entry Non Immigrant query? Of course they didn't, much better he asks the Laos Embassy in Bangkok.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> contact the Thai embassy in Vientianne,
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe that they would reply to any inquiry at all? Did they reply to your Multi entry Non Immigrant query? Of course they didn't, much better he asks the Laos Embassy in Bangkok.


I never even thought of asking them asking myself strangely enough, the Non B question i posted on here was for a guy from one of the all knowledgeable Pattaya boards who was convinced he could get one in Lao and as i far as i was aware you couldn't, so i just thought i'd ask the guys on here thinking i'd get the right answer.

----------


## Nip

Benbaaa - Many thanks for taking the time to reply... A 60 + 30 day extension tourist visa seems to be the way to start. Marriage is not an consideration for me. I was anchored for 18 years to an Irish woman who makes Thaksin look like the sugar plum fairy!  The "employment" suggestion may hold more water and have less potential for long term problems... I will make enquiries locally... Many thanks for you contribution :irish: !

----------


## daveboy

> I was anchored for 18 years to an Irish woman who makes Thaksin look like the sugar plum fairy!


You poor man good luck with the visa for GF

----------


## Nip

Thanks for your best wishes Daveboy. The war office thought she was sharper than Arthur 'D' and above the law. 8 years dragging me thru the courts and a legal bill (hers which of course I indirectly had to pay) of close to $750K. Every time her lawyers failed to deliver she sacked them and employed a new firm. Then she sued me, my solicitor, her previous solicitor and the bank of Ireland. She settled outside the High Court when the judge suggested it was in her best interest.  I paid up and then she totally ignored her part of the agreement such as to simply return my personal bits and pieces....T'is a long story  Hell hath no scorn eh? I learned this lesson to my cost... Am I bitter? Of course I am! But I am happy ... And all the wiser...

----------

